# Hello



## MackPresas (Aug 5, 2006)

I am Mack Presas, obviously the name is similar to the late Prof. Remy Presas. We are distantly related according to my father who refused to teach me how to fight (in arnis) because I am girl. I am coincidentally married to a Doces Pares Black Belter who is teaching me the basic every now and then, for self defense. I understand that Prof. Remy is a Balintawak - the fierce rival of Doces Pares but I am glad to know he contributed so much and a lot of people respected him from all over the world. Oh, well... I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome Mack!  Happy posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 5, 2006)

Howdy and enjoy!!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Looking forward to some great discussions!


----------



## MJS (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome, were all friendly here


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting some great people are here with alot of valueble info. use them and be like a sponge absorbe everything.
Terry


----------



## Kreth (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Mack.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Aug 7, 2006)

MackPresas said:
			
		

> but I am glad to know he contributed so much and a lot of people respected him from all over the world.


 

Yes he is...



			
				MackPresas said:
			
		

> Oh, well... I'm happy to be here!


 
Greetings and welcome...Glad to have you....


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## pstarr (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome!



			
				MackPresas said:
			
		

> I understand that Prof. Remy is a Balintawak - the fierce rival of Doces Pares



Balintawak came from Doce Pares, but yes, they then competed!


----------



## MackPresas (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## MackPresas (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow, thank you so much for making me feel welcome. I'm sure I'll enjoy this website and will learn a lot from everybody!!!*


----------



## Kanoy919 (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't get bored from reading all the welcomes....cuz here comes another one.


*Welcome!*


----------

